# Toy Poodle Weight



## Charles Barkley (Apr 10, 2013)

I went to the vet yesterday and they weighed Charles (I currently do not have a kitchen scale and my human scale is to high for his weight) and he came up as 0.420 kilograms (approx 15oz).

Charles is 12 weeks old today and from the weight charts I have looked at online to see how big he will be when he is older (as well as to check this is a normal weight at his age) I have found one that has been used on a lot of poodle websites.

So using a conversion to change ounces (oz) to kilograms (used in Australia) I worked out that at his full grown adult weight, which I would presume is somewhere between 6-12 months Charles will be 2 pound (approx 0.9 kilograms)

From what information I have found a toy poodle at full grown adult weight should be between 6-9 pounds (2.5-4 kilograms), so this chart is way off right or is it possible to have a toy poodle weigh as little as Charles' perceived 2 pounds???

If I am going about this wrong or I have made a wrong conversion somewhere can anyone help me find a proper chart or can work it out for me.

Thank you


----------



## Charles Barkley (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow the difference in their weights when they were puppies and then now are older they are similar, I suppose every dog is different and could change all of a sudden...

I was so worried after reading that you had Bridget and Poppy at two months over a kilo at least and here I have Charles at 3 months less than half a kilo, so I called up the vet just to make sure and sorry I was mistaken... He was actually 1.4kg not 0.4kg haha.... phew!!!!

Thank you for your info still, now I can see that Charles is still quite small but that it's not odd


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ah - 1.4g sounds a much healthier weight - I was a bit worried for a momen! Most of he charts I have seen set the weight at 12 weeks as around one third of he eventual adult weight, which would give 4.2 kilos, or 9.24 pounds.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I am glad you sorted that out. I think with Bridget and Poppy it came down to their backgrounds. We were Poppy's 3rd home and we got her at 5 months. She was very light weight and now she has caught up. I have just recently put them onto a raw food diet so I am watching their weights closely now. I will be weighing them every month. I wouldn't worry about Charlie. Bridget is 11" high and that is the height limit for Toys in NZ so she is a big Toy. Poppy is 11.5" so would be classed as a small Mini here.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

My puppy was about the same size at 12 weeks. He was 3.2 lbs (1.45 kg). He is almost 7 months old and now weighs 6 lbs. He was a picky eater until we found a routine he seems to be thriving on now.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

At six months, Misha is 2 pounds 9 oz and 9 inches tall. I think when she eventually bulks up she will be around 4 to 5 pounds full grown. Her brother from the same litter is going to be oversized. Still hoping she will have a growth spurt, but it seems in the past month he growing has slowed down.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

At 1.5 years, Cairo is 11 inches and 6-7 lbs, a perfect size if you ask me!


----------

